# RMI und Entferntes Objekt (EO)



## rmacher (26. Mrz 2014)

Hallo allerseits

Wenn ich ein RMI-Lookup mache, bekomme ich den Stub für das entfernte Objekt. Auf der Server-Seite ist ein Skeleton, der schlussendlich mit dem bei rmiregistry registrierten entfernten Objekt kommuniziert. 

- Stimmt es, dass pro Lookup ein Stub-Skeleton Paar erstellt wird, womit jeder Client (neben dem eigenen Stub) auch den eigenen Skeleton bekommt? 

- Stimmt es auch, dass trotzdem alle Clients am Schluss mit einem entfernten Objekt zu tun bekommen bzw. dass alle Clients von einem entfernten Objekt bedient werden?

Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------

